# What should the time breakdown be if you want to avg sub 3? sub 2?



## hdskull (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey guys, i'm currently blindfolding using the most basic 3 cycle (with 5 3 cycle algs, 2/4 EO algs, and 2 CO algs), and i average a little over 4 minutes. I want to be sub 4 for caltech fall, but eventually sub 3 and sub 2 for competitions later on. I was wondering what should the time breakdown be.

Memo (sub 3/sub 2):
EP:
CP:
CO:
EO:

Execution (sub 3/sub 2):
EO:
CO:
CP:
EP:

thanks


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 21, 2007)

Right now, I'm using M2 with old Pochmann Corners. I'm about 2:30 on normal solves. My memo is somewhere around 1:10 and that means execution is around 1:20. I have no idea how to do breakdowns, but with me, my memo and execution are about the same. Memo should get better for me, but I'm just giving a comparison to another method.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 21, 2007)

i see, pochmann seems to be pretty fast. seeing that many ppl are using M2 i really want to check it out.


----------



## joey (Oct 21, 2007)

hdskull said:


> i see, pochmann seems to be pretty fast. seeing that many ppl are using M2 i really want to check it out.



Well, M2R2 is pretty fast, but I wouldn't say Pochmann is pretty fast(the old method using T,J and Y). 

You don't need a breakdown, just work at it and practice.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 21, 2007)

I used the old pochmann with a best time of 2:02. I just only recently learned M2 and my times have increased really on average. My best is 1:48 now, but I "average" in the 2:30s. After the next comp, I'm going to learn a faster corner method.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 26, 2007)

my memorization is faster now, usually 1:45ish, sometimes less some times more. at most like 2:10. and it takes me 1:40-2:00 to execute. can someone else also respond?


----------



## hdskull (Oct 26, 2007)

joey said:


> You don't need a breakdown, just work at it and practice.



okay i just want to know how fast sub 3 and sub 2 people memorize


----------



## joey (Oct 26, 2007)

hdskull said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need a breakdown, just work at it and practice.
> ...



I would say that sub-3 people memorise, in around 1:10 - 1:20. Sub-2, 30-50 seconds.


----------



## Harris Chan (Oct 27, 2007)

It all just depends on how fast you can do the execution. Usually 1:00-1:30 execution is coupled with 1:00 to 1:45 memo to give 2-3 minutes bld. Sub 1...well...13-15 seconds memo, and 45 execution lol.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 27, 2007)

alright, thanks


----------

